# ECA Stack



## FordFan (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the common daily doses of this compound? Is this normally ran extended periods of time 16+ weeks?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 9, 2012)

25-50 mg - Ephedrine 
200-300 mg - Caffeine
81 - mg Aspirin

IMHO, you could pick up Excedrine which has acetaminophen, caffeine and aspirin. 

From my own research, ECA is best cycled on and off and not to be used for lengthy periods of time like you mentioned.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 9, 2012)

http://ecastacks.net/what-is-the-effective-dosage-for-my-eca-stack/


----------



## FordFan (Feb 9, 2012)

Good read.  Thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would do E/C/A 2 weeks on and clen 2 weeks on alter both but if only doing E/C/A i would do it till you dont fill the effects then get off for a week or 2 then back on.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 9, 2012)

I followed this bro....saw great results

Hotnfit.com - EC Stack


----------



## pieguy (Feb 9, 2012)

Clen and ECA both act on beta 2 receptors. Pick one or the other. Or, use ketotifen and dose whatever the hell you want.


----------

